# KERN County California needs HELP 900 Rescues



## SouthernComfort (Aug 17, 2009)

http://docs.google.com/View?id=dct4vhgk_339fzhhcpgg

Anyone in this area? Please take a look at these animals and rescue one if you can.

Also, please pass along this link.

TNX


----------

